# 100 Octane and Diablo Predator



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Just found out that a new gas station in my area is selling 100 octane racing fuel and I am curious about trying it out. I have the Diablo Predator tune in my car and I have the 91 octane tune. I read the manuel and it didn't say anything about running better than 91 octane. has anyone run 100+ in thier GTO's? I'd imagine that it would be okay but just wanted some reference.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

There is a chance it may run worse. (rich) Your computer can only advance your timing so much. I't's not like back in the days when you could advance the distrubitor for higher octain fuel.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

Lucky you! The best we see here is 91. Can't find 92 or 93.

Back when I loved down south we had 93 everywhere (I swear I remember 94 also, but might be wrong) and there was a "VP" race fuel station down the road. We always thought $3 per gallon was insanely high on the race fuel. Who knew that REGULAR gas would ever cost that much?


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunoco used to have the 94 up here and recently changed to 93 for the highest they market now. As for running 100, i don't really think that you would really benifit from fuel that high.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> Sunoco used to have the 94 up here and recently changed to 93 for the highest they market now.


Just filled up with Sunoco premium at Hilton Head Island, SC, which was 93.

What surprised me.....at $2.579, it was cheaper than most places around here off the island!


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you think i should just take off the diablo tune and run the 100 octane. 
but if its not gonna do much then i won't even try it. what do you guys think?


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I wouldn't waste the money on the 100 Octane. Just keep with your normal 91-93 or whichever grade you get in your area. Too high of an octane would have just as much of a negative effect as using to low of an octane i would think


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

check a diablo message board and if you have the data link have someone do a custom tune for 100 octane. Ifnot id keep 93


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

using 91-93 and adding a couple of gallons of race gas to the mix is worth it, ive tried this method and it gets me a tenth quicker at the track. like they say, running straight race gas hurts more than it helps unless you can tune for it


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

What's the difference in race gas and ethanol... I think our E85 here is like 100 octane. I think someone told me that ethanol wasn't as corrosive as other alcohols. Any truth to that?


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

well yes you are right in saying ethanol has a high octane content, but you cant just run it in any vehicle. i know gm has some vehicles capable of running it and some arent. i dont believe the gto is capable of running it. im not sure what the stipulation is to run it. believe it has to do with the tune on your computer and some other things, like o rings and gaskets. the e85 can cause certain types to come apart


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> What's the difference in race gas and ethanol... I think our E85 here is like 100 octane. I think someone told me that ethanol wasn't as corrosive as other alcohols. Any truth to that?


Do NOT run Al Gore fuel! It is corrosive to the seals in our fuel system!


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

Hanks06gto said:


> well yes you are right in saying ethanol has a high octane content, but you cant just run it in any vehicle. i know gm has some vehicles capable of running it and some arent. i dont believe the gto is capable of running it. im not sure what the stipulation is to run it. believe it has to do with the tune on your computer and some other things, like o rings and gaskets. the e85 can cause certain types to come apart


I was watching an episode of future cars, and it was stated that ethanol does add hp as well ass gas mileage at the same time as being cheaper than regular octane. The gto isn't one of those vehicles. The program did state that any vehicle can get the conversion for less than $200.00. I'm looking into it for my goat!


----------

